# Air conditioning radiator rubber seals



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

Bought a seal kit from Ames with fasteners... thought I had all the parts to install... I've found:crazy: that I really only have the bottom metal pieces and not the side ones..... Any one out there have any ideas on where to finds these items..


----------



## 67Twistytee (Feb 24, 2014)

They're not reproduced as far as I know. I have a set of originals and used them as templates for new rubber seals. I think I've seen the rubber pieces in kits from OPG. Does anyone in your local club or nearby have ones you can use as a guide to fabricate your own brackets?


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks very much for your response. As I said I purchased the rubber seal kit from Ames. And I looked into installing them it appears that I'm missing some of the metal pieces that attach to the rubber pieces. I don't belong to any clubs so I really don't have any resources to ask that question .. Perhaps that's something I should research. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## 67Twistytee (Feb 24, 2014)

This probably doesn't help you too much without being able to see them in person, but the metal brackets are simple pressed steel with the rubber seals stapled to them. They wouldn't be too difficult to bend into shape if you had guide to go off. Attached is a blow-up from one of the seal kits. The sharpest angles are the ones listed as #4 & #5. You can probably gin something up with a little trial and error. I don't have ready access to my car at the moment or I would try to post a close-up photo. Maybe someone else who sees this can provide better detail. Good luck.


----------



## Sixty7GTO (May 4, 2017)

Does anyone have templates that could be used to make up the metal attaching plates needed to install the seal kit?


----------



## hilton8r (Jul 21, 2017)

gtoearl said:


> Bought a seal kit from Ames with fasteners... thought I had all the parts to install... I've found:crazy: that I really only have the bottom metal pieces and not the side ones..... Any one out there have any ideas on where to finds these items..


Did you buy the same fastener kit (See below) ?




Sixty7GTO said:


> Does anyone have templates that could be used to make up the metal attaching plates needed to install the seal kit?


I bought the P168 A/C seal kit ($39) & the P168DK A/C seal fastener kit ($73) from Ames. I only worked on the baffles to the left & right of the radiator today. If I remember correctly, that's #10 & #11 in the picture 67Twistytee posted. I'll get to the rest of the baffles in a week or two.
That's a lot of money to spend for what I got. I'm wondering if the fasteners I got are defective (the one he's pointing to at the top right of the picture). When I pressed them in, one of the legs snapped off of three of them, and I don't think the legs should be mated together the way they are. Unfortunately, I don't have any baffles on the car to use as a guide, but one of the original clips was still in one of the holes.The quality does not appear to be there when comparing the two. And the ones that didn't break are very loose. It seems like the two legs need to be spread apart a bit to create any tension. Sorry, not sure how else to word that, and I'm too tired to care! :grin2:

I'll reply back if anything new comes up in my case. Worse case, I'll use a small bolt, washer, and nut to hold them in place until I figure out something better. These aren't going to cut it.

John


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

I believe I did buy those seal kits. It’s been many years ago when I bought it. I put some of them on where I could. Particularly the ones on either side of the radiator to go up and down the side. And the one that goes directly under the radiator the long pieces on each side of the radiator bottom side. I haven’t looked at the seal kit in a while to see what’s left but if I remember right I just didn’t have Metal pieces to help me attach the rest of it. You mentioned some pictures and I don’t see them. If someone could give me some close-up pictures of a completed seal kit installed that would be very helpful. And possibly I can fabricate some metal pieces out of some sheet metal. Thanks for any help. As mentioned the seal kit isn’t cheap and it’s a shame to have it sit on the shelf. Thanks


----------



## joelau27 (Sep 22, 2018)

Call Ames, and talk to someone over there. They are quite knowledgeable, and can lead you in the right direction for solving your problem.


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

*radiator caps*

May sound like a silly question but I think I need a new radiator cap. Which one should I choose? All the ones I’m looking at show a 16 pound cap for My 66 GTO. I believe the maximum stock AC Was 15 pounds. Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## hilton8r (Jul 21, 2017)

joelau27 said:


> Call Ames, and talk to someone over there. They are quite knowledgeable, and can lead you in the right direction for solving your problem.


I just got off the phone with Ames, and logged in here to give an update. I was told they have some notes for those fasteners.
The legs stick together when they are painted, and should be separated slightly before install. Also, you need to be dead on straight when pressing them in. The fasteners can be ordered individually (P168DC).

I ordered the wrong radiator insulators, so waiting on the new ones to arrive. Will replace the atf fluid in the meanwhile. I'll be able to try to start her up before too long! :grin2:
John


----------



## hilton8r (Jul 21, 2017)

gtoearl said:


> May sound like a silly question but I think I need a new radiator cap. Which one should I choose? All the ones I’m looking at show a 16 pound cap for My 66 GTO. I believe the maximum stock AC Was 15 pounds. Any suggestions appreciated.


That's funny. I realized I didn't have a radiator cap while I was on the phone with Ames. I would have ordered one up, except I had the same question and didn't have time to ask.

John


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

Good luck with your o project John... When I get a chance I will pull out my rad seals and See what I need..


----------



## hilton8r (Jul 21, 2017)

hilton8r said:


> I just got off the phone with Ames, and logged in here to give an update. I was told they have some notes for those fasteners.
> The legs stick together when they are painted, and should be separated slightly before install. Also, you need to be dead on straight when pressing them in. The fasteners can be ordered individually (P168DC).


I got the replacement fasteners, and busted three of them trying to get a little bit of separation. The legs were offset more on these than the first ones. So in the future, I won't try to spread them apart. Just break the paint seal with needle nose pliers, and press them in by hand. I'm kind of a gorilla I guess. Hopefully this helps somebody in the future. The side baffles are now installed, and solid. I'll pull the front bumper tomorrow and replace the remaining baffles.


----------



## hilton8r (Jul 21, 2017)

gtoearl said:


> Good luck with your o project John... When I get a chance I will pull out my rad seals and See what I need..


Sounds good. I've been to Roseville once. Of course, it was to help a girl move in with her sister down my way. I wound up dating her. She was the devil. >

I remember a burger joint called Ralleys or something like that...


----------



## hilton8r (Jul 21, 2017)

If I'm correct, the GTO will take 16 quarts of coolant. I've got two gallons of concentrate and one and a half gallons of water so far. I'll try to get the rest of the water in when I get her started.

I hope my project thread doesn't become the thread on what not to do! I spent a bunch of time in and out of the hospital since last September, and forgot that I had the original fan shroud in the trunk. I just buttoned up the radiator before realizing this of course. A replacement fan shroud was on my list, but now I'm going to try to repair a crack or two with some jb weld to see if I can save some money for now. I lost one of the bolts that holds the fuel tank strap on. I'll guarantee it got tossed into a bucket of nuts and bolts when I painted my garage floor. Will do better at bagging and labeling in the future. I lost another bolt somewhere in the engine compartment tonight. I'll get after it with a magnet tomorrow.

Once I have the GTO running, I'll start a more aggressive plan. I'm not financially prepared for a full restoration yet.


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

It does take a while for these project to complete... took me several month to get things right... good luck..


----------



## hilton8r (Jul 21, 2017)

I learned to just separate the legs by gently wiggling each leg from the side with needle nose pliers. Don't try to separate them, or they will probably snap off. I was able to press them in by hand.


----------



## hilton8r (Jul 21, 2017)

gtoearl said:


> I believe I did buy those seal kits. It’s been many years ago when I bought it. I put some of them on where I could. Particularly the ones on either side of the radiator to go up and down the side. And the one that goes directly under the radiator the long pieces on each side of the radiator bottom side. I haven’t looked at the seal kit in a while to see what’s left but if I remember right I just didn’t have Metal pieces to help me attach the rest of it. You mentioned some pictures and I don’t see them. If someone could give me some close-up pictures of a completed seal kit installed that would be very helpful. And possibly I can fabricate some metal pieces out of some sheet metal. Thanks for any help. As mentioned the seal kit isn’t cheap and it’s a shame to have it sit on the shelf. Thanks


I spent some time in and out of the hospital, so the GTO sat for a bit. I finally removed the bumper, and spent ALOT of time trying to figure out those damn baffles. The few baffles remaining on the car were so chewed up and destroyed, so no help there trying to figure out the orientation etc... I did email the company "rem" that produces them. They emailed me a document created by someone that installed one on their tempest. I will buy that gentleman an ice cold beverage of his choice should our paths ever cross... I'll attach the document here in case it helps somebody down the road.

I lined up the baffles onto the sheet metal and clamped them together with a couple of wood clamps. I turned them upside down and drilled through the staple holes / baffles with a 1/16 drill bit. Then I was able to use needle nose to work the staples through. I bent a leg a bit each time I got one side of the staple through, and then used a hammer from a hammer / dolly set I had lying around to get them completely flattened. I've got all of the baffles in place now, and just need to staple the baffles together in a few places before reinstalling the bumper / grill.

My grill surround is busted up, so I need to order one. The lenses are also busted up. I'll be eating top ramen for a few weeks to afford those parts. In the meantime, I could take some pictures and measurements of the stamped metal pieces from the bottom for GTO Earl. Let me know if that would help you. Thanks!


----------

